# Crazy weekend hauling - MAC and NYX



## daphneM (Mar 14, 2009)

OMG, I totally blew out my entire month's makeup budget in less than 24 hours. Refraining from buying for the next thirty days is going to be HARD, but at least I have a lot to get me through it!

My CC statement date is the 12th, so I usually have to be stingy the first/second week of the month. I usually go a little crazy around the 13th. Last night I went to the f/s MAC store in Boston. I meant to get a Grand Duo, but I just wasn't sure yet which one, so I didn't. I surprised myself by spending a very reasonable $41.50+tax, getting:

Studio Sculpt Concealer in NW20
Swimming e/s in pot (B2Med for this)
Newly Minted pro pan
Dame Edna Splendid l/g

Then today, I went a little crazy. I went to the Premium Outlets in Wrentham, and of course my first stop was the CCO. I got:

Surreal e/s
Frisco e/s
Chill e/s
Expensive Pink e/s
Remotely Grey e/s
Joyous BPB
Studio Sculpt Foundation in NC20 (couldn't BELIEVE they had it - every other shade was NC/NW35 or darker!)
Sonic Vibe l/g
Fast Thrill l/s
Sci Fi Delity l/s

And I wasn't done yet. Then I went to the Fragrance Outlet, one of only two places in Massachusetts that carries NYX. I got my first NYX products!

Deep Purple e/s
Deep Bronze e/s
Sahara e/s
Rust e/s
Tropical e/s
Sunrise e/s
Slate e/s
Milk e/s pencil
Copper Penny l/g
Plush Red l/g

And then? I went to the MAC counter at Macy's in hopes my favorite MA would be there to advise me on Grand Duos. He was, and I was able to choose between Intenso and Hot Planet - I got Hot Planet at his urging.

Pictures!

MAC from both days:











NYX:


----------



## Susanne (Mar 14, 2009)

Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 14, 2009)

Enjoy! Lovely stuff


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice haul, enjoy your goodies.


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 14, 2009)

looks wonderful! nyx shadows are really great imo


----------



## daphneM (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vivaluxri* 

 
_looks wonderful! nyx shadows are really great imo_

 
Yeah, they seem great! I was making a giant mess because they had DOZENS of them and I was swatching 'em all...but they didn't have wipes or remover like the CCO store did. I went with some that are said to be dupes of MAC colors I'm not sure of (like Rust = Cranberry, Deep Purple = Satellite Dreams), or just darn pretty


----------



## hawaii02 (Mar 14, 2009)

I love NYX! I have their Purple to use as Satellite Dreams 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Have lots of fun with your haul!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great haul


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Mar 15, 2009)

wow i'm jealous
enjoy your haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



joyous is one of my favorite blushes.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

tasty haul.  love that purple nyx shadow.


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 15, 2009)

wow you've got some fantastic stuff! i hope you enjoy it all


----------



## LilSphinx (Mar 15, 2009)

I just moved from MA. I didn't know there was a MAC location in Boston...how'd I miss that?!

Nice haul!!


----------



## daphneM (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LilSphinx* 

 
_I just moved from MA. I didn't know there was a MAC location in Boston...how'd I miss that?!

Nice haul!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww, bummer! Maybe it's new? But I don't think so - I've been here over 2 years and I think I've seen it before. It's on Newbury Street.

I can't wait to make some fun looks out of this batch. I'm done for the month, so I better have a good time!


----------



## charmaine 82 (Mar 20, 2009)

colourful haul...love it


----------



## christineeee_ (Mar 20, 2009)

awesome haul!!


----------

